# QAD HD Rest contact with my arrows



## whitetaco02 (Jul 26, 2009)

I did the lip stick trick cause I just was not feeling sure about my arrow clearance and this is what happened. I am hitting at a few spots. I have circled the spot where the lip stick was.

I have the Amax 32 with the QAD HD Pro rest.

I shot it three times and after each time I wiped it clean.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm still curious about cam timing.  Make sure the top stop hits at the same exact time as the bottom or even a fuzz early.  If the bottom hits first you can get some crazy nock travel and the vanes can be forced downward upon release.

What is the centershot set at right now?  Nock an arrow and measure from the face of the riser to the middle of the shaft.  Also, where does your arrow sit in relation to the rest mounting hole with the rest all the way up.  With an arrow nocked and the rest up, is the nock level, high, low, etc.?

Could be a situation where you are kinda stacking tolerances.  You might be a smidge off on cam timing, nock height and centershot which singularly may not matter, but all together could be causing your problems.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 26, 2009)

Rest timing too, make sure it comes to the FULL up position about an inch prior to hitting the stops.  I don't think you want it up any sooner with that rest?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you decide to sell it let me know ill take it!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 26, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> If you decide to sell it let me know ill take it!




I will let you know for sure!  It will most likely be for sale very soon if we can't get it fixed.

My dad may be taking his off too so there will be two for sale.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds great man if the funds are right I might take both!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jul 26, 2009)

The QAD Ultra is a good rest. Just mounted one on TickMagnets PSE yesterday. But are you using blazers? The rest is good but the blazers and the speed of the AMax is to much for that rest. The blazers are just to big. Try a 3" or 4" and see what kind of results you get. 

 One thing I do know is that the ultrarest doesnt adjust up down. You have to move your knock point to square the arrow with the rest.


----------



## Greehorn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Rest Hit!*

I've got the AM 32 set at 70 29 draw and also have the QAD Ultra Pro HD rest. I removed one from my Bowtech Captain because of clearance. I went to a prong rest from Brite Sites http://britesitetuner.com/Pro_Tuner_Rests/pro_tuner_rests.html. I could only manage @ 80% of the draws and keep the arrow on the lizard tongue so I opted for a prong addition. Works great for 3D.

I noticed my bow was off in speed and timing after @200 shots since new. It had gone to 67lbs and was 1/2 in longer. Fuse strings aren't the greatest. The bow was brought back into specs and flings them close to rated speed with a 350gr arrow. I'm still slower then the 326fps as stated on the website. I can get 318fps so I'm ok with it.
The rest came with two rests, did you put the rest on and which one did you put on? You can move the rest to one of two places for clearance issues. Timing of the string is also a good place to check. I saw a post that stated that the rest shoud reach full height just before full draw. Good place to check too! As the spot-hogg site states the QAD doesn't contact the arrow for more then 4 frames of their video. Here's a video of a Whammy ou of tune and then in tune big difference.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUuY9eJGEko I would check timing first before scrapping it! Don't forget, it's a life time warranty! Here is there FAQ http://www.qadinc.com/t-tech-support.aspx I wish I would have seen this page and got the spacer block for my clearance problem...Ironic...I go and try to help you and I find an answer for my own problems....!


----------



## GusGus (Jul 27, 2009)

I had the same problem with the QAD on my guardian. My fletchings never contacted the riser but were hitting the exact same place on the fork as yours are. I indexed vanes to no avail. I eventually got fed up and switched to the LimbDriver. I love the simplicity.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> The QAD Ultra is a good rest. Just mounted one on TickMagnets PSE yesterday. But are you using blazers? The rest is good but the blazers and the speed of the AMax is to much for that rest. The blazers are just to big. Try a 3" or 4" and see what kind of results you get.
> 
> One thing I do know is that the ultrarest doesnt adjust up down. You have to move your knock point to square the arrow with the rest.



I am using 4 inch feathers.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you had an arrow square put on your bow?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2009)

Greehorn said:


> I've got the AM 32 set at 70 29 draw and also have the QAD Ultra Pro HD rest. I removed one from my Bowtech Captain because of clearance. I went to a prong rest from Brite Sites http://britesitetuner.com/Pro_Tuner_Rests/pro_tuner_rests.html. I could only manage @ 80% of the draws and keep the arrow on the lizard tongue so I opted for a prong addition. Works great for 3D.
> 
> I noticed my bow was off in speed and timing after @200 shots since new. It had gone to 67lbs and was 1/2 in longer. Fuse strings aren't the greatest. The bow was brought back into specs and flings them close to rated speed with a 350gr arrow. I'm still slower then the 326fps as stated on the website. I can get 318fps so I'm ok with it.
> The rest came with two rests, did you put the rest on and which one did you put on? You can move the rest to one of two places for clearance issues. Timing of the string is also a good place to check. I saw a post that stated that the rest shoud reach full height just before full draw. Good place to check too! As the spot-hogg site states the QAD doesn't contact the arrow for more then 4 frames of their video. Here's a video of a Whammy ou of tune and then in tune big difference.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUuY9eJGEko I would check timing first before scrapping it! Don't forget, it's a life time warranty! Here is there FAQ http://www.qadinc.com/t-tech-support.aspx I wish I would have seen this page and got the spacer block for my clearance problem...Ironic...I go and try to help you and I find an answer for my own problems....!



Thank you for that!  I just looked in my archery stash and saw the TL1 sitting there so I will be getting that one pit on tomorrow!  I hope it works!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> Have you had an arrow square put on your bow?



Not sure.  They use levels to make sure everything is in specs??


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 27, 2009)

there is no way that blazers are too much for the amax and the qad..... check cam timing first and get it right..... the shorten up the cord and make the rest fall a little faster... this should help..... if the rest will work well on a monster, then i know it will work on an a max


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2009)

My cam timing is fine.  It has been checked numerous times.

I will shorten up the cord and put the TL1 prong on there.  Hopefully that will work!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 27, 2009)

i dont think the other prong will help at all.... check the rest timing and nock hieght


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is a few tricks to try.
Lower the point of the rest timing cord attachment- this will make it drop faster.
Raise your nocking point
redo the test with lightly coating the launcher with foot powder. The one test where you had contact in three places seems just impossible. Try the foot powder and see if you get the same results.
 If you get tried of messing with it , buy a vapor trail limb driver LOL


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 27, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> My cam timing is fine.  It has been checked numerous times.
> 
> I will shorten up the cord and put the TL1 prong on there.  Hopefully that will work!



Check cam timing again just to be sure.  If it was checked prior to mounting the rest the activation cord might be messing up the synch if it exerts too much pressure on the buss cable. 

Shortening the cord will make matters worse IMO.  If you say it comes up with 3-4 inches of draw left you need to lengthen the cord so that it comes up at the very last part (1 inch or so) of your draw cycle.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 27, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Check cam timing again just to be sure.  If it was checked prior to mounting the rest the activation cord might be messing up the synch if it exerts too much pressure on the buss cable.
> 
> Shortening the cord will make matters worse IMO.  If you say it comes up with 3-4 inches of draw left you need to lengthen the cord so that it comes up at the very last part (1 inch or so) of your draw cycle.



That was my thoughts. Shortening the cord will make it come up sooner in the draw, which is no good...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2009)

We put the higher launcher on there and lowered the rest down to accomodate the higher launcher.  I guess there is an adjustment there that you can raise it up and down depending on what launcher you use.  My cord attached to the down cable looks as if it is where it was supposed to be.  He then pulled it back and it seems as if it locks in full upright position like it is supposed to.  He checked center shot and knock height and everything was level.  I think it took care of it.  I shot it several times and it seemed to be hitting more center instead of to the left like I was getting.  I will be doing the lip stick trick tomorrow after work to see how it does but so far so good.  I actually busted off the rubber piece on my STS so I had to glue that back on there and stop shooting. 

Oh, and it shoots so much better without the bonecollector grip on there.  My accuracy has improved since I took it off.(Thanks Paul)


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 28, 2009)

shortening the cord will help on a speed bow... the one on my reezen has 4 full inches at least with no fletching contact


----------



## fourwinds (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope I'm not hijacking the thread. But I've got a QAD Hunter rest and I've also got fletching contact. They've tightened the cord and it helped some. They said some fletching contact with the rest was normal. Is this true? It would seem that is not desirable.


----------



## Hawire (Jul 28, 2009)

fourwinds said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread. But I've got a QAD Hunter rest and I've also got fletching contact. They've tightened the cord and it helped some. They said some fletching contact with the rest was normal. Is this true? It would seem that is not desirable.



It is VERY important that this rest be timed properly. Not doing so will create fletching clearance problems.

This rest need to be timed so that at full up position it is 90 degrees to the riser. And it doesn't need to come to that position until about the last inch of the draw cycle.


Properly set up, this is one of the best on the market. I had one on a bow that was shooting 341 
fps, and no clearance issue.

Fourwinds, check your centershot. Or your rest timing. Too short of a cord will cause the rest to come up too early. Too long it won't trip the internal trigger and will not fall properly upon the shot.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jul 30, 2009)

I almost ditched my QAD cause of contact when I got my AM35 till I made sure the launcher peaked inside the last inch of draw, and I also changed the cord and put a longer one almost even with the bottom of the bow grip, never had contact again and I use foot powder to double check every now and then and its still perfect...Good Luck.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 30, 2009)

I shot it today and it looks like all is good to go!  I was hitting pretty good today which is much better than before.  I honestly think the biggest thing was ditching that bone collector black rubber grip.  I got a wood grip now and should have some side plates by saturday.  Much better on accuracy!


----------

